# Westworld



## jononotbono (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh my goodness. I just started watching Westworld and had no idea what it was about. Written by Jonathon Nolan, Directed by various directors including J.J Abrams and the music. Man the music is amazing. I had to look up who the composer is. Ramin Djawadi. His music is brilliant and I should have known he was a Remote Control Composer! Love it!

In the pilot there is a Pianola in the Saloon Bar and I thought I recognised the music it was playing and I suddenly realised it was Blackhole Sun by Soundgarden. Then there was a rendition of Paint it Black by the Stones. Really clever use of music especially for the context. Just thought share my burst of excitement and looking forward to finishing the first series!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2017)

Just for shits and giggles you should also watch the original Westworld movie with Yul Brynner it's a good primer.

I sort of lost interest at the end of season1. I still don't know exactly why maybe it was the repetitive plot? I do agree the music is Tastefully done.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Oh my goodness. I just started watching Westworld and had no idea what it was about. Written by Jonathon Nolan, Directed by various directors including J.J Abrams and the music. Man the music is amazing. I had to look up who the composer is. Ramin Djawadi. His music is brilliant and I should have known he was a Remote Control Composer! Love it!
> 
> In the pilot there is a Pianola in the Saloon Bar and I thought I recognised the music it was playing and I suddenly realised it was Blackhole Sun by Soundgarden. Then there was a rendition of Paint it Black by the Stones. Really clever use of music especially for the context. Just thought share my burst of excitement and looking forward to finishing the first series!



Great show and loved the soundtrack and added versions of famous tracks - few surprises there before you exit Season 1. Looking forward to season 2


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Oh my goodness. I just started watching Westworld and had no idea what it was about. Written by Jonathon Nolan, Directed by various directors including J.J Abrams and the music. Man the music is amazing. I had to look up who the composer is. Ramin Djawadi. His music is brilliant and I should have known he was a Remote Control Composer! Love it!
> 
> In the pilot there is a Pianola in the Saloon Bar and I thought I recognised the music it was playing and I suddenly realised it was Blackhole Sun by Soundgarden. Then there was a rendition of Paint it Black by the Stones. Really clever use of music especially for the context. Just thought share my burst of excitement and looking forward to finishing the first series!



I liked a lot. great how it takes you through all this philosofical dilemas with AI until the end. 

And yes the music on the pianolas and other uncuspicous places was a hit for vieewrs non film composers. 

https://consequenceofsound.net/2016...ne-inch-nails-and-the-cure-is-out-now-listen/

https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...undtrack-ramin-djawadi-score-released/509969/


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 15, 2017)

if you've never heard of Ramin Djawadi, he also does Game of Thrones (including the famous main theme) and his score for Pacific Rim is pretty good too.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Ramin Djawadi, he also does Game of Thrones



Funny because I was watching the latest Game of Thrones just before watching the Westworld Pilot and said to my partner "There's something familiar with this music!" and then Ramin's name came up. Yeah, really impressed. RCP, in my opinion, is the place to be!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Just for shits and giggles you should also watch the original Westworld movie with Yul Brynner it's a good primer.



I love the original film, and was kind of disappointed with the series. Music is great, though!


----------



## J-M (Aug 17, 2017)

I loved the show and love the music even more...I played the main theme to a friend of mine and he said that it wasn't very good. I still refuse to talk to him.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 18, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> I loved the show and love the music even more...I played the main theme to a friend of mine and he said that it wasn't very good. I still refuse to talk to him.



You're doing the right thing. It's going to be very hard, if not impossible, to ever get your friendship back on track with him again.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 19, 2017)

Speaking of Game of Thrones, this track from the Season 6 Finale was absolutely beautiful. My favourite from the whole show !


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2017)

Freaking awesome series. We're in the golden age of television.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Freaking awesome series. We're in the golden age of television.



I just finished it. Mindblowingly great!


----------

